# About to have surgery, lots of questions



## R Lynn (Dec 21, 2012)

I am 32 & in 2 1/2 weeks am scheduled for a full abdominal hysterectomy. I have been on Depo Provera for 10 years to control heavy heavy periods. Since being on the Depo I have developed multiple food allergies & IBS-D. My doctor believes the surgery will help my GI issues. I called the doctor's office & found out that they require that I use an enema the night before surgery. I've never used one before. Can someone please tell me what to expect? I am afraid of doing it. I was afraid to take laxatives as a bowel prep because that sort of thing makes me sick for weeks and weeks. But I don't know if the enema will do the same thing or not. I had my gallbladder removed last year, & I was so sick after surgery I wanted to die. I had debilitating nausea for several weeks. I am terrified of having surgery again.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know.. but I think you might want to post in the Constipation Forum and ask specific questions about the enema.

They would know best about enemas.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I've had enemas--they used to do it routinely for childbirth. It depends on what the liquid is how bad it can be--a simple rinse is easy, the kind made for a real cleanout can be harsh and cause cramping. Ask around, esp the pharmacist, or see if it's really necessary--I didn't have an enema for my surgeries. They do it mainly as a just in case, some people lose bowel control when they are under. W/ D it's not such a concern, esp since you don't eat for hours before.


----------

